# frozen mallard mount????



## ksgoosekillr (Jul 20, 2006)

a while back a couple of pics of some awesome mounts was posted. one was of a bunch of mallards around a frozen tree and under it and another of ducks exploding off of water. anyone have pictures of those?


----------

